# Pics of Fiona after bath



## Megad00dle (May 10, 2012)

Just thought I would share!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I considered renaming Farrah to Fiona, but I didn't.  

She's gorgeous and I love her name.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Very cute pictures!!!! Shes adorable!


----------



## Megad00dle (May 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! She is my little cutie pie.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

She sure is a little beauty!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She is so adorable


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She is adorable! I especially love the last pic of her.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I keep looking at these pics, she is so adorable!


----------



## Megad00dle (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Jaime . I got her as a just weaned baby 4 years ago and something about her still looks baby like, to me anyways


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Lol, I definitely thought she was a baby. She certainly has that look!


----------

